#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ηλεκτρολόγοι Μηχανικοί ζητούνται στη Γερμανία

## HRStrategy

*Ηλεκτρολόγοι Μηχανικοί* ζητούνται στη Γερμανία (Ντόρτμουντ) με 3 ετή απασχόληση ως εργοταξιάρχες για πρόγραμμα ανακαίνισης 1.000 ιδιωτικών κατοικιών. Απαραίτητη κατασκευαστική προϋπηρεσία και γνώση Γερμανικής σε επίπεδο τουλάχιστον Β2.
αποστολή βιογραφικού ελληνικά ή Γερμανικά cv@hrstrategy.gr

----------

